# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  equivalencias

## Goreneko

hoy, mirando el libro de Tamariz "Monedas, monedas y... (monedas)", he visto que se referia a las pesetas (a las antiguas), y me gustaria saber las equivalencias con los euros (en tamaño, no en valor, que ya me se mas que bien que es 166,386 jeje) y que tipos de moneda usais, si son extranjeras, etc. Por el momento he visto hacer mucha magia con monedas con monedas extranjeras, sobretodo dolares.
Gracias.

----------


## Ella

si, normalmente se usan monedas de medio dolar que miden 3 cm (y no pesan),el penique ingles es igual pero color cobre, las pesetas, que yo recuerde, eran grandes...los euros son mas pequeños

----------


## Norax

de las pesetas, como no aprovecharas las de 5 duros antiguas... las de los ultimos años eran pequeñas, y las de 100 o 500 que eran mas grandes, eran tambien gordas y pesadas

----------


## Iván Manso

Las monedas más antiguas de 50 pesetas son las que se utilizaban antes. Tenían el peso y tamaño parecido a los medio dolares. Estos ultimos son los más utilizados como ya ha dicho Ella.

un saludo

----------


## Ella

y cuanto mide una moneda de un dolar? (son de curso legal)

dice algo asi el libro:
6 de cobre tamaño 10 cnt antiguos=3cm porque tb vale el penique ingles 
1 de plata tamaño 50 pesetas = 3cm tb
1 moneda de 5 pesetas= como no me acuerdo cuanto mide, usa una vistosa, ya sea por el color (que se diferencie de las demas) o el tamaño (que sea mas pequeña)

si no tienes monedas de 3cm,usa otra moneda, pero ha de de un color distinto para diferenciar el grupo de 6 con el grupo que esta formado solo por una moneda.
cuando no tenia monedas se me habia ocurido usar arandelas, o algo de metal, y pintarlo de colores vistosos.
si no hay en tu pais monedas de distinto color puedes pintar (en vez de las 6 monedas para que representen a  la de cobre)una moneda con rotulador (plumon)por ejemplo negro que hara de moneda de plata. 
en españa estan las doradas(10,50 y20cnts), las de color cobre (1,2 y5 cnts), y las de uno y 2 euros que son plateadas de contorno, pero ninguna alcanza los 3 cms, son mas pequeñas)

----------


## Norax

juas, tengo un gran surtido de monedas de peseta. creo que las usare... aunque la de 50 pts... tengo 2, y una es de la edicion especial del mundial 82, asi que bueno, tirare con la otra  :D espero no destrozarla mucho ^^

----------


## Iván Manso

Ella, las monedas de dolar son bastante grandes, no se exactamente cuanto miden de diametro pero por lo menos 5 si que creo pueden medir. Pero vamos, que si quieres una grande te compras una jumbo y a alucinar al personal, jeje.

un saludo

----------


## Ella

5 cm??, en serio :Confused:  wauuu!!! es que en el bobo aveces dice que los empalmes posteriores se hacen con las de 1 dolar...pero si se maneja bien el empalme se puede hacer con la de plata

----------


## Iván Manso

osea, he dicho 5 cm pero no me hagas mucho caso. Se que son mas grandes que las de medio dolar. Por lo que recuerdo de una vez que vi una. Pero mejor vete a la Plaza Mayor y mira el tamaño que tienen.

un saludo

----------


## Ella

> osea,


  :Lol:  vale, ire sin falta, te lo juro por las bragas de mafalda

----------


## Iván Manso

Menos cachondeito Ella, oye. jeje

----------


## Ella

me lo has puesto facil :P
por cierto, tu que estas en la sei, cuando se hace magia de salon con monedas (prestidigitacion)se usan monedas de medio dolar,no?

----------


## Iván Manso

Monedas en la SEI?? A ya... estooooo.... mmmmm....

jajaja es que en la SEI lo que mas se ven son cartas. Aunque en monedas también hay algo de vez en cuando y sorprende mucho. En cuanto a la preguntita, pues no lo se, ahi me has pillao. Supongo que si se harán con monedas de medio dolar, por lo menos el sueño del avaro.

pero vamos, que no soy un gran experto en monedas para informarte de ello, oye, Ella.

Te lo juro pero que te lo juro.  :twisted: 

un saludillo

----------


## Ella

> por lo menos el sueño del avaro.
> 
> pero vamos, que no soy un gran experto en monedas para informarte de ello, oye, Ella.
> 
> Te lo juro pero que te lo juro.  :twisted: 
> 
> un saludillo


osea, jo...que mal, tiooooo
oye, y en que consiste el sueño de avaro?de quien es?cuando me lo enseñas, tu y yo...a solas...  :Wink:  (piensa mal)

----------


## Iván Manso

Estooooo.... esas cosas mejor por privado, no quiero vender mi vida privada a ninguna revista, jeje.   :Wink:  

Es demasiado largo de explicar por aqui. Es una produccion de monedas. Un clasico.

O sea, te lo juro, aqui ha nacido un romance.... (piensa mucho peor) jiji

un saludo

----------


## Ella

> O sea, te lo juro, aqui ha nacido un romance.... (piensa mucho peor) jiji
> 
> un saludo


no me digas esas cosas que luego te rajas y te extraño por las noches...
es produccion de monedas sin mas o con pañuelo? con pañuelo he visto un poquito sobre una actuacion de david stone.
(crees que se nota mucho que hablamos de magia solo para que no nos borren los mensajes por cambiar el hilo?)

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> juas, tengo un gran surtido de monedas de peseta. creo que las usare... aunque la de 50 pts... tengo 2, y una es de la edicion especial del mundial 82, asi que bueno, tirare con la otra  :D espero no destrozarla mucho ^^



Tmbien tengo monedas de estas antiguas (o no tanto), de 50 ptas tengo me parece que unas 5 o 6 (las de 1/2 dolar son mas grandes que estas),  y algunas monedas de esa epoca (¿?).

De las pequeñas, la peseta, ufff, tendre cerca 200. Aunque no se pa que jejejeje.

----------


## Iván Manso

(Pues si, creo que se nota mucho que estamos formando nuestra relación gracias a las monedas, pero no se lo digas a nadie  :roll: )

Es una produccion con una cubitera,las monedas van callendo una tras otra dentro. No paran de aparecer y salen de todas partes. Y hasta aqui puedo leer. 

(pd: Te extraño de dia y de noche, cuando el sol me dice buenos dias y la luna se despide: joe, soy un poeta que lo flipas)

----------


## Iván Manso

Esto se lo decia a Ella, no te hagas ilusiones Daniel.

jeje

----------


## Ella

ohh, que juego tan bonito!, pero no se que es una cubetera..la de los helados?
(pd:no me extriño cuando te extraño por eso te recuerdo en el baño. soy la mejor!!!)

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> Esto se lo decia a Ella, no te hagas ilusiones Daniel.
> 
> jeje




YA YA    :Lol:  

Mira esto: http://news.bbc.co.uk/olmedia/475000...412_gay300.jpg        :roll:   :Wink:

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> ohh, que juego tan bonito!, pero no se que es una cubetera..la de los helados?
> (pd:no me extriño cuando te extraño por eso te recuerdo en el baño. soy la mejor!!!)




La del champan ELLA, cuando echan cubitos de hielo, y meten la botella de champan. En una noche romantica, ... bueno, donde sea.

----------


## Iván Manso

Una champanera, donde se sirve el champang. Es un juego muy clasico.

Me has roto el corazón. Me voy a la cama a llorar  :(

----------


## Ella

vale, llora que te consuelo en la cama.
pues nunca lo he visto, quien lo hace?

----------


## Iván Manso

pues vale, si me consuelas te contesto. Uno de los que me he enterado que lo hace (lo hizo en Barakaldo) es Jeff McBride. Lo hacen muchos magos, ahora mismo no recuerdo nombres. Es que no soy muy seguidor de juegos de estos. 

Alguien que entienda de monedas (además de Ella) por favor!!! que conteste

un saludo y hasta pronto

----------


## Goreneko

jo, no es justo, hago una pregunta con monedas ayer, hoy me conecto y veo 2 paginas de respuestas... se me cae la lagrimilla de emocion... y me encuentro a 2 flirteando... 
el mundo es cruel :(
bueno, yo esque queria usar monedas de euro en españa, porque es bastante raro hacer juegos de manos aqui con monedas extranjeras. aunque bueno, al menos se puede dar a examinar...
gracias

----------


## Norax

respecto a que las monedas de 50 son mas pequeñas, no se si dices las ultimas o las antiguas. es que las antiguas tenian un diametro considerable, pero hoy he estado ensallando y no empalman bien... no tienen muescas en los bordes. las de dolar si no? es que nunca coji una, solo las vi de pasada cuando jugabais con ellas. me tendre que hacer con un juego nuevo... me hace ilusion jugar con pelas en vez de dolares. dentro de algunos años seguro que canta, es como una moneda extinta, como si jugaras con monedas romanas o yo que se ^^

la mas antigua que tengo es de 50 cen de 18  y pico, co nla imagen de un niño (alfonso 13) por la gracia de Dios ^^

----------


## Dramagic

Ivi, Ella...dejad de tontear que me pongo celoso. :x 

 En cuanto a monedas en la SEI, si, se hacen y mucho...aunque ivi no se despega de Ramón y por eso no lo ve  :Wink:  

 Se utilizan normalmente monedas de medio dolar..salvo Talman y alguno más que se permiten el lujo de pagarse monedas de dolar.

El sueño del avaro o el sueño del mendigo (lo he visto en varios libros asi escrito) es un clásico. Quizás el primero que lo publicó (no creo que fuera el priemro que lo hiciera) fue Nelson Downs. En el bobo tienes alguna versión, miralo a ver.

 En el último congreso nacional Jeff Mc Bride lo hizo y fue lo que más gusto de su actuación.

Ella, personalmente es una rutina que me gusta y conozco varios métodos. Incluso la trabajé en su dia. Si quieres un dia quedamos y te explico algunas cositas.

Un saludo.

----------


## Ella

> jo, no es justo, hago una pregunta con monedas ayer, hoy me conecto y veo 2 paginas de respuestas... se me cae la lagrimilla de emocion... y me encuentro a 2 flirteando... 
> el mundo es cruel :(


tu pregunta esta mas que contestada (por mi) en la primera pagina (en mis 2 primeros mensajes
este foro sera muldialmente conocido como:Hable conElla....hay un antes y un despues, yo he marcado la decadencia de la carne :twisted:

----------


## Ella

*Goreneko*: de donde eres? la mayoria de gente (de españa y fuera) usa el medio dolar... no tengas miedo. yo lo tenia al principio porque mis amigos son bastantes dificiles, pero desde el1º juego no he tenido problemas, ni han pensado mal, ni visto como algo extraño.
primero las saco, como es algo nuevo me las piden, las ven con detalle, incluso me las piden de regalo, yo les hablo un poco de ellas y de su procedencia... hablamos y zaz!les hago un juego (aparicion desaparicion o cambios de color)
suerte!

----------


## Iván Manso

Es verdad lo que dice Dramagic. Yo como casi siempre me siento con Ramón Rioboó que es un maestro de la cartomagia; no me doy a veces cuenta de que se hacen más cosas en la SEI. En la SEI hay de todo. Además de monedas, se ven de vez en cuando aros chinos, cuerdas, mentalismo,... vamos que porque yo esté sentado enbobado viendo las maravillas que me enseña Ramón y otros con las cartas no significa que en la SEI sólo haya cartas, al contrario. 

Bueno, y en cuanto a la pregunta de nuestro amigo Goreneko creo que la contesté también al principio, antes de que empezará a desviarse el tema. Pero decirte que no pasa nada por utilizar las de medio dolar; son monedas. Mientras las des a examinar y vean que son monedas pero mas bonitas para hacer magia... 

Luego, en mi opinión para juegos como la moneda atravesada por el cigarro, la moneda en la botella, etc. creo que es mejor que sean monedas euro (o la moneda en circulación de donde vivas) para poder pedir la moneda prestada y que parezca más imposible lo que están viendo. 

un saludo

----------


## Ella

> Luego, en mi opinión para juegos como la moneda atravesada por el cigarro, la moneda en la botella, etc. creo que es mejor que sean monedas euro (o la moneda en circulación de donde vivas) para poder pedir la moneda prestada y que parezca más imposible lo que están viendo. 
> 
> un saludo


la moneda en la botella consiste en que la moneda se mete sin mas? luego esta la mordida y otra mas...retorcida o algo asi,no?

----------


## Iván Manso

Si, se mete sin más (aparentemente). En cuanto a la moneda mordida es uno de mis efectos favoritos y que me encanta hacer y se utiliza la misma moneda. La retorcida no sé cual es.

un saludo

----------


## Norax

ei, me encanata el de la moneda en la botella, viene en el bobo? no imagino como es... no se si es tonto preguntarlo, pero para alguien que recien aprendio a empalmar, se le escapa la cultura libreril ^^

de momento tiro con el monedas, monedas... de tamariz y con el principio del bobo, por eso preguntaba... saltarse algun capitulo por un truco que te gusta creo que ale la pena   :Wink:

----------


## Iván Manso

Norax, en el foro, aqui en abierto, no se pueden desvelar secretos. 

Primero aprende lo basico y poco a poco ve aumentando el nivel de lo que aprendas. Tu ten paciencia; las cosas dificiles dejalas para más adelante. 

un saludo

----------


## Norax

jajaja, no pedia como era, si no si estaba en el bobo. no creo que alguien a quien solo le interese un poquito se valla acomprar un libro de 72 lerus para saber meter la moneda en una botella ^^

peeeeeero, tienes razon. y cuando tienes razon, tienes razon  :D 

ya llegare   :Oops:  . un saludo

----------


## Iván Manso

Perdona, te habia entendido mal. No sé si vendrá en el Bobo porque no lo he estudiado casi nada por eso de que me atraen más las cartas; algún dia me pondré con las monedas, eso seguro.

Pero si viniera en el Bobo, tu sigue con los pases basicos y cuando los domines ya pasate a los juegos para practicar esos pases.   :Wink:  

un saludo y a seguir ensayando

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Que recuerde en el bobo no te explica como es la moneda porque se supone que ya se sabe o que se tiene una. Lo que si hace es que explica dos versiones de la moneda en la botella, y algunas ideas en un capitulo de la moneda plegable y la cascarilla como por ejemplo poner esta moneda en un pañuelo y pasar las 4 esquinas por un anillo, conseguir que la monela pase por el anillo, entre otros. (aunque tb se puede hacer con moneda normal que creo que tambien lo explica).

----------


## Goreneko

> Iniciado por Goreneko
> 
> jo, no es justo, hago una pregunta con monedas ayer, hoy me conecto y veo 2 paginas de respuestas... se me cae la lagrimilla de emocion... y me encuentro a 2 flirteando... 
> el mundo es cruel :(
> 
> 
> tu pregunta esta mas que contestada (por mi) en la primera pagina (en mis 2 primeros mensajes
> este foro sera muldialmente conocido como:Hable conElla....hay un antes y un despues, yo he marcado la decadencia de la carne :twisted:


Lo decía pq yo nunca me como nada xDD

----------


## Ella

> Lo decía pq yo nunca me como nada xDD


me quieres comer algo?
bueno, cuentanos, de donde eres? y que parte de la rutina del libro de tamariz estas aprendiendo, o desde el principio  a fin?

----------


## Goreneko

te como lo que quieras, bombon   :Wink:  

pues estoy intentando aprender toda la rutina, pues es muy buena y el tema 'espiritu-cuerpo' me gusta. Tambien te permite aprender un monton de cosas que me parecen basicas, como los empalmes, prepara la chaqueta para una rutina...
De momento voy por el segundo efecto, el de la moneda que deberia estar donde no esta y esta donde no deberia (o algo asi 8) )
La floritura del e-qui-li-brio se me queria resistir al principio pero es facil, uso monedas de 2 euros, porque tengo los dedos un poco gordos (  :Wink:  )y las de 1 se quedan en todo el medio del morcillon y no hay quien la mueva xD

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Goreneko y Ella, mirad esto:


http://images.google.es/images?q=tbn...ges/CP-230.jpg

----------


## Norax

jajajaja, os esta bien empleado. mas magia y menos ligoteo ^^

a mi lo del espiritu y cuerpo no me mola mucho, pero la rutina es genial. cuando me salga le dare trasfondo propio y tengo pensados un par de cambios que me gustan mas. a ver si funciona : )

----------


## Goreneko

jo, aqui esta prohibido todo. por cierto, lo has dicho en tu mensaje 666. te voy a odiar mas x eso xDD

----------


## Ella

> a mi lo del espiritu y cuerpo no me mola mucho, pero la rutina es genial. cuando me salga le dare trasfondo propio y tengo pensados un par de cambios que me gustan mas. a ver si funciona : )


que juego es el de espiritu y cuerpo??, este chico empezo el lunes y ya sabe mas que yo!!!

----------


## Goreneko

> Iniciado por Norax
> 
> a mi lo del espiritu y cuerpo no me mola mucho, pero la rutina es genial. cuando me salga le dare trasfondo propio y tengo pensados un par de cambios que me gustan mas. a ver si funciona : )
> 
> 
> que juego es el de espiritu y cuerpo??, este chico empezo el lunes y ya sabe mas que yo!!!


imagino que se refiere al monedas, monedas y monedas de Tamariz. Todo discurre alrededor de una moneda plateada o espiritu y una de cobre o cuerpo.

----------


## Norax

ains. si es que... asi no se puede. mucho bobo mucho bobo, y no le has dado un repaso al monedas ^^ 

solo lei el principio (no tengo caja okito) entre otras cosas porque solo uedo hacer ciertos trucos con el nivel que tengo. pero eso si lo puedo hacer, y me gusta.

ah, ya son dos semanas, no me quites merito (sobretodo si no tengo tiempo ^^) tu tranquila, que cuando lleve el mismo tiempo que tu no sabré ni la mitad : )

----------

